# sprtcmd.exe



## christopher2405

I was recently asked by my Uncle to have a look at his computer as it was running slow and web pages would not open up. I investigated, and didn't notice much other than inn task manager the process "Sprtcmd.exe" was running, and I wasn't sure what this was. I searched for it in Google, and found that it was a SupportSoft product installed with TalkTalk broadband, but I was getting mixed messages about its safety. Could someone please tell me if this is a safe process?

PS On both my computer and my uncle's computer, the service host process (svchost.exe) is running up to 5 times, under SYSTEM and NETWORK SERVICE. Is this normal? If yes, why run it multiple times, and if no, HELP!!!


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

That file does indeed belong to TalkTalk broadband - it is legit.

It is normal for svchost to be running more than one instance - I currently have 6 running. Have a look at these threads for more info

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/svchost-exe-is-there-a-definitive-opinion-116351.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/svchost-exe-124113.html#post685721


----------



## christopher2405

Thanks for that. No probs as far as I can see. If I discover any, I shall post back ASAP.

Thanks again, 
Christopher


----------

